# Bee Allergies



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi, all. This is part of the board I rarely venture into!  

I've always been interested in honey, but am allergic to bees. Recently I found out that just because you are allergic to one type of bee does not mean you will be allergic to others. I know I have allergic reactions to yellow jackets, but am hope hope hoping I test negative for allergies to honey bees. I know allergies also change over time, and I haven't been stung in probably 20 years, so I can only hope that over time, my sensitivity to bees of all types has mellowed out. When I used to get stung, I would swell up, but nothing life-threatening (unless I got stung in the throat and couldn't breathe, I suppose)...

So my questions are... Are any of you beekeepers allergic to bees that are not honey bees that you know of, and if so, how strong are your allergies to the other bees? Does it seem to be that people with non-fatal allergies to other types of bees have a better chance of being not allergic to the honey bees, or does that matter at all?

Have any of you been tested for the different bee allergies? I'm wondering what it entails. 

I really want to keep some bees at some point, but I don't want to endanger my life by doing so... Trying to keep my hopes up, and am curious about your experiences or knowledge on the subject! 

Thanks in advance 
Angela


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I used to swell up when I got a honey bee sting. It is a normal reaction for many people when a honey be stings them. I how ever got enough stings all at one time I no longer swell and many times if you asked me a half hour latter where I got stung I have a hard time even coming close to the area.

Not alerigic to any other type of sting either.

 Al


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

DH, who is president of our beekeepers group, is now allergic to honeybee stings. He swelled up, became short of breath, BP dropped to dangerous levels and started losing consciousness. ER saved his life. So now he is the behind the scene guy, makes boxes and frames and helps extract and jar the honey up....but I am the only one that suits up and goes into the hives. He has since been stung by a wasp and had no reaction.


----------



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

I am alergic but have to have many..more than 12 stings before it causes problems. What I do is have benadryl on my person and take 3 or 4 25mg capsuels if the reaction starts.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not alergic to any bees or wasps that I'm aware of. I do however have mild to moderate reactions to stings of every critter that has ever stung me.... Local swelling, itching and pain. I monitor my breating and pulse and if I sense any discomfort breathing I pop a benadryl or three. I do know several beekeeper friends who keep Dr. prescribed epi pens in their vehicles for that "just in case" moment.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I keep bees and I am allergic to their stings, as well as stings of wasps & hornets. A lot of swelling (a single sting on my hand will swell from my elbow to tip of my fingers)

A few years ago, my veil gapped open while I was removing frames and was stung by over 25 honeybees on my head and neck. Swelling was almost immediate and I used my epi pen and got to the hospital (ignorant er doctor used tweezers at first to get the stingers out.)

Since that time, I have a very mild reaction to honeybee stings.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Interesting. So the body seems to build up a tolerance?

What would be the reasoning behind suddenly becoming allergic though? Hmmm.

Think I've got some Googling to do.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We keep a prescribed epi pens in the truck for that just in case. 
Reactions can change over time swinging one way or another.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Not allergic ,but have pens for both adults and kids .. don't want a sudden reaction to turn deadly ,, were I am it takes to long to get help here or get to help ,so its a no brainier .... 2 kids pens are the same as 1 adult pen , but the adult CAN NOT BE USED ON KIDS ... I have 2 kids pens and 2 adult pens ...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Have a good forth Tom. 
Having ahard time keeping up with queens here. Down to 9 out yards now too.

 Al


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is some information that may be helpful....

http://www.bjornapiaries.com/beereactionsallergies.html


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

silverflame, my Dad was allergic to wasp stings and it got progressively worse with every sting thereafter. When he got stung he would immediately go to the er.


----------

